# 2019 Witham & Blues 200k



## skudupnorth (6 Oct 2019)

Second year running this lovely Audax from Waddington to Melton Mowbray and back using many back roads,canal tow path and cycle routes to keep everyone safe and to experience some fantastic scenary. Decided to camp again the night before at Poachers Patch camp site in Brant Broughton which was a worry with the doom and gloom weather forecast for the two nights i was staying. The trusty steed for the ride was my Spa Tourer fitted with a Carradice Nelson Longflap saddle bag to keep all my kit and extra clothes in just in case the forecast of rain actually happened. 
The start was at it's usual spot from Waddington Village Hall and we were all greeted by Paul Bolton with a few pre-ride snacks to set us off. 8am start and we were off with the forecasted headwind but thankfully no rain. This was going to be the standard for the whole ride passing through some wonderful scenery until we got to Melton Mowbray which was the turning point for the return leg with the wind in a more favourable direction. There were less controls this year and this was noted as a better format for all who entered ( I think we had NINE last year on top of the info points ! ) 
As ever on an Audax, you meet many other riders and always end up having a chat and teaming up which along with the adventure of exploring new areas,is part of the attraction in entering Audax rides. Some are keen to gain points but for me, its all about the ride and cake at the end ! 
As already mentioned, the scenery and roads were well worth the effort, we passed Issac Newton's birthplace, the former RAF Harrier base at Cottesmore,various old WW2 bases and little villages you would easily miss in a car. I was hoping to buy a pie in Melton but could not find a suitable shop in the time we had before the return leg.
It was getting dark as we hit Newark and i was thankful of the Spa's dyno hub setup which worked well on the cycle trail and dark Lincolnshire roads back to Waddington.
The final push to the finish included a steep,double bend climb through the village of Harmston which is even a test for the car ! last year i walked up with my fixie but this year, the Spa's touring gearing helped with ease and no walking was required.
At the finish, Paul had put on an amazing array of sandwiches,cake,pies,snacks and a most welcome brew. My time was 12 hours flat which with all the stops i was pleased with. Roll on next year !


----------



## johnnyb47 (6 Oct 2019)

Well done you and thanks for sharing. Those pictures look great.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Oct 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> Well done you and thanks for sharing. Those pictures look great.


Thankyou,love doing this event so it is firmly on my calendar each year.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Oct 2019)

Lovely area for cycling . Us Leicester lot of ofton cycle to Lincoln over some of those roads . Have done that climb at Harmston and people think Lincolnshire is flat . They don't know about the cliff


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2019)

It was a good event - I thought I saw you at the start. My car's the red one in the 2nd photo - oh, and my white-gloved right hand!

Needed to be back in Yorkshire by 8 so shifted a bit, even into the headwind which seemed to go on forever. I rode this with a club-mate who hadn't done an audax before, turned up on deep section carbon wheels and wasn't amused by the rough section around Rutland. The 19% climb at Launde wasn't easy either.

This year, having ridden the 110km last year, I didn't even call into my parents at Bottesford so had to sneak in-and-out hoping I wasn't spotted.

I was back just before 6pm: https://www.strava.com/activities/2747612833 - no lights required with a good tailwind for the last 50k and having missed the rain all day.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> It was a good event - I thought I saw you at the start. My car's the red one in the 2nd photo - oh, and my white-gloved right hand!
> 
> Needed to be back in Yorkshire by 8 so shifted a bit, even into the headwind which seemed to go on forever. I rode this with a club-mate who hadn't done an audax before, turned up on deep section carbon wheels and wasn't amused by the rough section around Rutland. The 19% climb at Launde wasn't easy either.
> 
> ...


The Rutland Leicestershire border area is certainly rolling . Launde abbey is tough climb which ever way you do it


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> It was a good event - I thought I saw you at the start. My car's the red one in the 2nd photo - oh, and my white-gloved right hand!
> 
> Needed to be back in Yorkshire by 8 so shifted a bit, even into the headwind which seemed to go on forever. I rode this with a club-mate who hadn't done an audax before, turned up on deep section carbon wheels and wasn't amused by the rough section around Rutland. The 19% climb at Launde wasn't easy either.
> 
> ...


I was hoping to see you but alas it was not to be .... maybe next year


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> The Rutland Leicestershire border area is certainly rolling . Launde abbey is tough climb which ever way you do it


Launde Abbey is nasty ! They had freshly laid new tarmac topping on the way in which made it a bit twitchy as we descended down the hill.


----------

